# thesis in M.A. or MDiv?



## Raj (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi friends I want to know if all the Seminaries or Bible colleges reqire to write a thesis on M.A. or MDiv courses? If yes, generally how many pages and how much time is given?


----------



## Poimen (Jun 6, 2007)

Raj said:


> Hi friends I want to know if all the Seminaries or Bible colleges reqire to write a thesis on M.A. or MDiv courses? If yes, generally how many pages and how much time is given?



If you take the M.Div at Westminster West they do not require you to write a thesis. I don't know about other Reformed seminaries but I imagine that it would be the same at MARS, Greenville etc.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 6, 2007)

Covenant, RTS, and WTS PA don't require a thesis for an M.Div. I do know that the M.A.R. for RTS does require a thesis.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 6, 2007)

Raj:

If you are interested, the link below has several links to Reformed seminaries in North America-

http://covenant-urc.org/links/refwebs.html


----------



## jawyman (Jun 6, 2007)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary does require a thesis for us M. Div students. We have until we graduate to complete it and I believe that Dr. Beeke requires something like 100-150 pages. Don't quote me on that and I will find out the exact number of pages.


----------



## Archlute (Jun 6, 2007)

The only M.A. program at WSC that requires a thesis is the M.A. in Historical Theology.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 6, 2007)

Appears I'm going to have my work cut out for me at PRTS. I also noticed their MDiv is a 4 year program as opposed to most others that are 3 year programs. Pretty high standards & requirements there.


----------



## Raj (Jun 13, 2007)

Thankyou friends! It has helped me to learn about different seminaries. What I heard from my friends, it is true after reading your thoughts.

God bless all.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 13, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Appears I'm going to have my work cut out for me at PRTS. I also noticed their MDiv is a 4 year program as opposed to most others that are 3 year programs. Pretty high standards & requirements there.



PRTS is an extremely demanding seminary. Be prepared to read, read, study, write exams, write papers and then read some more.


----------



## Preach (Jun 15, 2007)

When I attended SBTS, a Church history professor (Dr. Chancellor) told us that when he did his master's degree (I do not think it was a seminary degree), they had to take a cumulative exam that would encompass all the course work learned in the program.

He asked SBTS officials why they did not require a inal cumulative exam. They told him that if they required that, enrollment would dramatically decline. Students would simply go elsewhere.


----------

